# Coupling Different Gauges HDMI Cable



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey All
Quick question. I need to extend my hdmi cable as I am moving my home theater setup. Set up:

25ft hdmi cable 22awg

Scenario
1) add a 20 ft hdmi to it that is the same gauge
2) add a 15 ft hdmi to it that is 24 awg
3) buy a 40 ft hdmi cable (least wanted but will do it if I have to)

What would be the best scenario? Is there any issue with using a coupler to connect different gauge hdmi cables. I can make the run with a 15 ft and would prefer to keep it as short of a run as possible just so there is no signal loss. What do you pros think? Input greatly appreciated. I use monoprice and there are no 15ft 22 awg cables.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Should specify, the total distance away is between 40-45 ft and it's in-ceiling. So just wondering if coupling different gauge hdmi cables together would be a problem (25ft 22awg + 15ft 24 awg) vs using same gauge but a longer coupled cable (25ft 22awg + 20ft 22awg)


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry, meant between 35ish and 40 feet total run


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Could you try them out and see? I mean once its up would you have access to change it if you didn't like it?

I know for me I would just contact Blue Jeans get a special run done. They are pretty reasonable.

That was the route I took as I knew replacing mine would be a pain. Plus I was so paranoid about HDMI issues I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Well not really cause I'm in the process of ordering them. Thing is, 15 foot cables fall under small package shipping which is a few bucks, once I jump up to 20 foot the shipping becomes ridiculous for me and those glorious monoprice savings are not worth it. 

I definitely would have access to change it if it didn't work out I guess, good point. Just trying not to waste any money. Also, it's not the easiest of wire runs so there's that, but I sort of enjoy the challenge so no big deal there.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Actually cancel that, shipping is actually good on the 20ft wires, had speaker wire in the cart that was causing the catastrophic jump in price. So I guess my question is should I be worried about coupling 2 22awg cables together equaling 45 ft distance. Any signal loss here? Worth risking moving down to 40 ft distance with different gauge


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

People, me included, have issues with the ARC not functioning properly on runs over 25 feet. I would use one cable over two if I was in your shoes, just to avoid the extra connection as an additional point of failure.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah good point, maybe I'll go with a high quality 40 foot cable. The difference on mp is working out to be about 20 bucks which isn't too bad for a higher chance of success. The couplers on there just have an incredible review record is all haha


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Correction, coupler and 15 ft cable with shipping is about $25 and the 40 ft cable with shipping is $62. May end up trying both scenarios out if my buddy has a 15 foot cable around. Let people on here know the result if interested.


----------

